# 46-0-0 on Bermuda 1st Timer (??)



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I was finally able to track some of this stuff down at a somewhat local feed store. Anyways...

How concerned should I be about burn? I do not have an irrigation system, but will drag a hose around as much as needed to try to avoid the burn.

Should I break this up in two(2) apps, two weeks apart, or should I just let 'er rip? I'm doing 8k/sq. ft., so I figure 16# total(I think that's the correct number?).

My goal is to get the Bermuda green and to fill in a bunch of bald areas. Some rich dark green would be a benefit too if that's something I should expect.

Advice/concerns are welcome.

TIA


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

For the math - if you're going for 1lb of Nitrogen per 1,000 sqft.

1/.46=2.17 lb of product to get 1Lb of N. Multiple that times the number of thousands of square feet
So 2.17* 8 = 17.39lb of product.
With that being said, 16 is close enough.

If there is some rain in the forecast, put it down the night before it's expected to rain, otherwise, you're going to need to water it in, which is about 0.50" of water. That amount of water is going to take a while with a water hose. I'm just going to guess at least an hour +/- for wherever you have the sprinkler running.

Edit - hey! hey! post number 1000.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

@Movingshrub

Thanks. Yeah I was ballparking the math in my head. I used .50(easier to work with in my simple mind), hence my 16# number.

I'm usually standing around drinking beers while I'm watering, after about 3 beers, I move the sprinkler. I really need to do the tuna can test.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

These pics were taken about 2 weeks apart each (roughly 2 months). This is Common bermuda fed with 46-0-0 farm grade Nitrogen at 1/4-1/2lb/1000sqft per week. Mowing was every other day at about 1" with adequate irrigation.

If you want your bermuda to fill in, feed it. Just be aware that it can cover ground fast and make take small children or pets with it.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow, that is impressive!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

dslab said:


> Wow, that is impressive!


+1. Wow!! I can only hope to get that kind of performance. I would be thrilled.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Well that should answers any questions how fast Bermuda can grow. Wow!!
On a side note I always get confused on fertilizer math lol. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> Well that should answers any questions how fast Bermuda can grow. Wow!!
> On a side note I always get confused on fertilizer math lol. Anyone have any tips?


Just take the percentage of nitrogen on the back, and calculate how many pounds of nitrogen is in your bag. And then you can figure up how much to put down per 1k feet of pure nitrogen.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Take the number one hundred. 
Divide it by the number of nitrogen

100 / 46 = 2.17 . This means it takes 2.17lb of product to add up to one pound of N per 1,000 sqft. If the label says 46 it's saying that it's 46% N by weight.

Take the 2.17 and multiple it by the number of thousands. If you have ten thousand square feet, then you'd need 21.7lb of this product to get one pound of N per thousand square feet.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Well that should answers any questions how fast Bermuda can grow. Wow!!
> On a side note I always get confused on fertilizer math lol. Anyone have any tips?


I have the same issue with fertilizer calculations, worse than med math on the truck lol(going off your profile name).

I found this site that has helped me simplify it hope it helps.

http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that should answers any questions how fast Bermuda can grow. Wow!!
> ...


Nice thank you all for the math help. Yeah I get my stuff backwards sometimes un less I write it all down hah.


----------



## 501Guy (May 11, 2018)

FranksATX said:


> These pics were taken about 2 weeks apart each (roughly 2 months). This is Common bermuda fed with 46-0-0 farm grade Nitrogen at 1/4-1/2lb/1000sqft per week. Mowing was every other day at about 1" with adequate irrigation.
> 
> If you want your bermuda to fill in, feed it. Just be aware that it can cover ground fast and make take small children or pets with it.


I have a lonely bag of urea that I haven't had the nerve to try applying at 1/2lb N /1000sqft, simply because I did not believe I could broadcast a pound of material evenly over 1000sqft. I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Alan said:


> I was finally able to track some of this stuff down at a somewhat local feed store. Anyways...
> 
> How concerned should I be about burn? I do not have an irrigation system, but will drag a hose around as much as needed to try to avoid the burn.
> 
> ...


8,000 is not that big. You could water that in with a sprinker. I have 5,000 I use a sprinker on. I have irrigation but just like to hear the tick-tick-tick-tick. of an old school impact sprinkler.

This is what I use....

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-5-000-sq-ft-Impulse-Tripod-Lawn-Sprinkler/3135847


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@FranksATX, welcome to TLF, bro!!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

501Guy said:


> FranksATX said:
> 
> 
> > These pics were taken about 2 weeks apart each (roughly 2 months). This is Common bermuda fed with 46-0-0 farm grade Nitrogen at 1/4-1/2lb/1000sqft per week. Mowing was every other day at about 1" with adequate irrigation.
> ...


I've been using 36-0-0 and I drunkenly hand spread it every two weeks by hand with a do not care attitude to my bare spots. I've been taking photos, I don't see it as drastic but my wife does.

Mowing at .75-1 inch with a reel and it's getting insane with the 80 plus degree temps.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I put down 17# and watered very well. I've never used fertilizer this 'hot' before, so we shall see.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Alan, let us know. I think the only trick with something so strong like 46, is that it's hard to spread so little out over so much, while doing it evenly. If you have issues with your spreader, switch to something like 21 or 34-0-0 to make the spreading easier. 10 lbs per thousand is easier to spread than 1 pound per thousand, imo. The price on urea is tough to beat, though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I put down 35# of it over my whole lot today, which is a little over 1.75#N/M, and am giving it a lotta water. I'm going to drop down to a 34-0-0, because I agree with @dfw_pilot as the ease of spreading 10#/M is better.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm liking this stuff.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> I'm liking this stuff.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Thanks Alan, let us know. I think the only trick with something so strong like 46, is that it's hard to spread so little out over so much, while doing it evenly. If you have issues with your spreader, switch to something like 21 or 34-0-0 to make the spreading easier. 10 lbs per thousand is easier to spread than 1 pound per thousand, imo. The price on urea is tough to beat, though.


+1
18-0-10 or 18-0-0 so much easier to spread 50 pound bag = 9.09K of lawn. Put down the entire bag and call it a day.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> @FranksATX, welcome to TLF, bro!!


Thanks DFW. I stepped away from the old site for a minute and when I came back everyone was gone. LOL.

Now Alan, Spread that Nitrogen and let your Bermuda stretch its legs! If you are watering it enough you should see some solid growth by now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FranksATX said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to TLF, bro!!
> ...


Welcome to TLF @FranksATX!

@Alan check out my lawn progression over 12 days, when I hit it with the 46-0-0 and we received over 3" of rainfall.

5/8/18








5/20/18


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Where did you end up finding the 46-0-0? Also what rate did you end up spreading?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Stro3579 said:
 

> Where did you end up finding the 46-0-0? Also what rate did you end up spreading?


If this was directed at me....I found it at a local feed store...and I put it down at 1# per k. I put it down on the 12th and put some more down yesterday at the same rate. I have a white board/dry erase board in the garage for writing notes on..it's handy to keep track of stuff like this.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Alan said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you end up finding the 46-0-0? Also what rate did you end up spreading?
> ...


👍👍


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Alan said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you end up finding the 46-0-0? Also what rate did you end up spreading?
> ...


And if it was directed at me, I got my large prill stuff at Site One, and I found some really small stuff that I'm going to use for foliar feeds at my local Feed & Seed store. Both of them were around $18/50#. I plan on using the small stuff to feed 0.25#/weekly, once the rain stops falling, and my swamp dries out a bit.

As for keeping track of my lawn applications, I was using a variant of a journal that @g-man created last year, here's the link . Save a copy, and don't apply Tenacity  If you want to use the newer version of the tracker, it can be found here. There's a pretty in-depth post with instructions in this post.


----------



## garettpage (Mar 31, 2020)

Does anyone have any somewhat specific stores that you can find this at? I can't seem to have much luck on the FTW side of the metroplex with getting ahold of any. Appreciate any help.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

SiteOne will likely have it. Maybe not all locations, but one in the area would. Call ahead to your closest one.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> SiteOne will likely have it. Maybe not all locations, but one in the area would. Call ahead to your closest one.


I got mine at Site One.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

I know the label is a little contradictory, it says only use a rotary, but that it can also be sprayed.. This is the Sprayable SKU on siteone

I am also a first-timer, who is interested in better understanding the amount of "N" I am putting down. My back yard is super patchy and I would love to get it to fill in. If I wanted to spoon feed this 46-0-0 with a .25 rate of "N" would I just take their number of 2.17 pounds of product, which equals a pound of "N" and divide that by 4 and get my .25 pounds of "N" a week? Which would be like .5 pounds of product per 1000? Could I then mix that up in my backpack sprayer and go at it. This is all new to me so please excuse the noobness. I just want to make sure I am doing everything right. My back yard is only like 4000Sqft so that would last me a good little bit If I was putting down 2 pounds of product per week.

PS Love the forum and all its inhabitants. I really am learning so much.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

.25lb N/1000sf isn't exactly spoon feeding when you spray it on. A 1/2 pound of product per gallon would get you .23lbs N/1000sf so your math is correct.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> .25lb N/1000sf isn't exactly spoon feeding when you spray it on. A 1/2 pound of product per gallon would get you .23lbs N/1000sf so your math is correct.


Thanks for the reply! I might do a smaller rate than that while I get comfortable with the process. When spraying, do you still use 1 gallon of water per 1000 or would you need to use more water?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just use one gallon per 1000. It makes the math easier.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is all 46-0-0 the same im on SiteOne website and they have the Lesco Fert 46-0-0 speadable 250 SGN in stock at my store but not the Lesco Fert 46-0-0 100% speadable Urea. Just wanted to make sure it was the same thing


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I called and talked to my local store. Ended up going with a 28-0-3. Easier to spread at 1#N/k. They guy at my local site one was really helpful and had a background in sports turf management and bermuda. He was bringing in some specific ferts he liked as well as t-nex to keep on hand. I can tell that we will get to know each other well. Lol


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

jpos34 said:


> Is all 46-0-0 the same im on SiteOne website and they have the Lesco Fert 46-0-0 speadable 250 SGN in stock at my store but not the Lesco Fert 46-0-0 100% speadable Urea. Just wanted to make sure it was the same thing


This is the one I use. https://www.siteone.com/en/p/329562


----------

